# Marijuana helps skin problems...



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2007)

Study: Substance in Marijuana Clears Facial Dermatitis

Friday, August 17, 2007
Fox News

A substance found in the cannabis plant helps the bodys natural protective system clear dry, scaly skin rashes caused by allergic dermatitis, according to researchers from the U.S., Germany, Israel, Italy and Switzerland.

Allergic dermatitis commonly causes acne-like rashes on the cheeks, eyelids and neck, as well as on areas of the elbow and the back of knees. Prolonged episodes can lead to facial wrinkles, thickening of the skin and facial pigmentation. The problem begins in youth and can continue through adulthood.

Allergic contact dermatitis affects about 5 percent of men and 11 percent of women in industrialized countries, according to an article published in the journal Science.

A group of domestic and international researchers have found that two naturally occurring cannabinoid (cannabis-like) components found in the bodys endocannabinoid system  one from the brain, named anandamide and another from the intestines named 2-AG provides protection against dermatitis.

These cannabinoids have similar effects to those of the active components in hashish and marijuana, produced from the cannabis plant. Further research using mice has shown that THC  the ingredient in marijuana that produces a high in users  significantly decreased the allergic reaction in comparison to untreated mice.

Researchers believe activation of the endocannabinoid system in the skin upon exposure to a contact allergen lowers the allergic responses through modulating the production of this chemokine.

Studies also have shown that mice lacking cannabinoid receptors display exacerbated inflammatory skin responses to an allergen.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2007)

no wonder my skin is so clear..

too bad i can't say that about my significant other, cause she dont smoke.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow, when i was younger, i had acne a little on my cheeks. Not really acne, but just red spots. When i started smoking...they just went away lol. I remember that i was happy when they did. What teen liked them? So marijuana gets another point from me! woot Thanks for the info stoney!

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 18, 2007)

On a side note..i've noticed locally that heavy users of compressed ganja experience the "Lota" skin condition:discolouring of certain parts of the skin


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

The oil from the hemp seed has some really amazing properties.  Hemp lotion is a popular way to get the benefits from this oil for your skin.  Hemp seed oil has a huge amount of highly concentrated emollients such as both Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids.  These acids are essential to the human body and are not made naturally, so finding them in a product is a wondrous thing.  For anyone who has ever suffered from overly dry and itchy skin, they know that a lot of lotions out there just don&#8217;t seem to ease the problem.

Hippy


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

hemp handcream here for after the washing up :smoke1:


----------



## EuroDD (Sep 28, 2007)

In my own experience I find that my skin developes spots after a big night smoking. I usually have pretty good skin but sometimes after herb I get some? Maybe I'm just strange...


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 20, 2007)

EuroDD said:
			
		

> In my own experience I find that my skin developes spots after a big night smoking. I usually have pretty good skin but sometimes after herb I get some? Maybe I'm just strange...



Well scientifically that makes sense... If you have bad skin and weed does some thing for it (from too dry to nice), then if you have good skin its going to do the exact same thing to you, but throw it over to the other side (from nice to too many oils/ what ever is causing the problem) I know a kid who I went to high school with smoked almost daily and his skin was terrible, it makes perfect sense if you ask me??


----------



## Oscar (Oct 20, 2007)

Why is it that when I trim, I break out in hives on my hands?
Wether I do it inside or out.....same thing...........................!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 20, 2007)

*Marijuana May Prevent Alzheimer's*

(Ivanhoe Newswire) -- If you can't remember where you put your keys, maybe you should try smoking pot -- at least that's what new research suggests! Marijuana use has long been associated with short-term memory loss, but now there's evidence that it may actually stave off Alzheimer's disease.
Alzheimer's disease is the leading cause of dementia among the elderly and afflicts more than 20 million people worldwide. The cost of caring for Alzheimer's patients is at least $100 billion annually, according to the National Institute of Aging. Alzheimer's cases are expected to triple over the next fifty years.
New research from the Scripps Research Institute in La Jolla, California, reveals tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), an active component in marijuana, can block the formation of brain clogging amyloid plaque in parts of the brain important for memory and cognition.
Even more surprising, is that THC's blocking power is possibly more effective than some prescription Alzheimer's drugs. The test-tube studies show that THC blocks an enzyme called acetylcholinesterase (AChE), which speeds the formation of amyloid plaque in the brain of people with Alzheimer's disease.
Prescription Alzheimer's drugs such as donepezil (Aricept) and tacrine (Cognex) both work on the same enzyme-blocking principal. When researchers compared drugs to twice the concentration of THC, Aricept blocked plaque formation only 22 percent as well as THC. Cognex blocked plaque formation only 7 percent as well.
Medicinal marijuana is currently used to relieve glaucoma and reduce the nausea brought on by cancer and AIDS treatments.
"While we are certainly not advocating the use of illegal drugs, these findings offer convincing evidence that THC possesses remarkable inhibitory qualities, especially compared to AChE inhibitors currently available to patients," said Kim Janda, Ph.D., Professor of Chemistry at Scripps Research.
This article was reported by Ivanhoe.com, who offers Medical Alerts by e-mail every day
of the week.  
SOURCE: _Molecular Pharmaceutics_, online 2006


----------



## Oscar (Oct 20, 2007)

*Cannabis car gives new meaning to cruise control*

*Last Updated: Tuesday, May 22, 2001 | 12:41 PM ET *

Australian researchers say hemp may be the key material to making biodegradable cars. 
Hemp comes from the cannabis plant, also known as the source of marijuana. 
Hemp is already widely used to make rope and clothing. It contains miniscule amounts of the THC, tetrahydrocannabinol, the active ingredient in marijuana. 
A team at the University of New South Wales is working to create a plant-fibre material good enough to make cars so they don't rust. 
Chitty-Chitty-bong-bong a decade in the making
"Disposal of old cars is a growing problem, especially in Europe," said associate professor Alan Crosky, of the School of Material Science and Engineering. 
"It is only a matter of time before the expense of the disposal becomes the owner's responsibility and the consumer is forced to pay the full life cycle costs of their car." 
Crosky says research is preliminary. He predicts the first cannabis cars will be on the roads in 10 years. 

:holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yet another great use for MJ.   Great read Stoney Bud. :aok: *


----------



## Artfan (Oct 22, 2007)

As a diabetic my eyes are realy important high blood sugar can cause glauchoma. I recently had read that MJ can help to reduce this disease of the eyes, When I can sort out my grow room and get my lights which will be march 08, I will be a lot happier as my last test showed a possibility of glauchoma, what a great way to treat a medical problem, just a shame that I cannot treat myself within the confines of the British MJ laws. Great piece Oscar,
Peace
Artfan.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

At my freinds wife's work (hair salon) they carry a ton of hemp oil cosmetics....apparently the yuppie chicks love it. Expensive as hell.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 22, 2007)

I have some of that stuff....the shampoo, conditioner and gel.
Talk about a nice smell..and an excellant product in an interesting packaging!


----------

